# Your thoughts on this joint



## motownmartin (14 Nov 2010)

After seeing Rob's Oak box with raised dovetails, I wanted to do something similar myself but with finger joints.

I would like to hear your views on how you think it looks.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (14 Nov 2010)

In general, I like the proud fingers although I think they should protrude about half of what they do. It also depends upon what sort of project you'd use this on. It looks somewhat rustic with that particular choice of wood.


----------



## motownmartin (14 Nov 2010)

Dave R":1rvm6d6u said:


> In general, I like the proud fingers although I think they should protrude about half of what they do. It also depends upon what sort of project you'd use this on. It looks somewhat rustic with that particular choice of wood.



I had the same thoughts about how far they protrude and that is what prompted me to post.

They will be used on a so called Desk box 13" long x 8" deep x 4" high.

It shouldn't be too much bother to trim down by 1/16"


----------



## devonwoody (15 Nov 2010)

Me, I would like contrasting colours.  :wink: 

Its done with tenons so why not. Perhaps you could even have tenons on one face of corner. :wink:


----------



## motownmartin (15 Nov 2010)

devonwoody":gz7m9vwr said:


> Me, I would like contrasting colours.  :wink:
> 
> Its done with tenons so why not. Perhaps you could even have tenons on one face of corner. :wink:



The contrast will be in the lid, also the end grain gives some contrast but I like the idea.


----------



## OPJ (16 Nov 2010)

Hi Martin,

I would have said reduce the width of the chamfers but, now it's been mentioned, I agree with Dave's comment on reducing the length of the exposed portion slightly (perhaps by half), which would have the same effect.

I also like the thought of using contrasting timbers although, that may not be appropriate with contrasts elsewhere in your current project.


----------



## motownmartin (16 Nov 2010)

I think these look bigger than what they are, they protrude by 1/8" and I will need a large sander to take them back and guess what, I don't have one so I'll leave them as they are for this project and perhaps try shorter ones on another project.


----------



## barkwindjammer (19 Nov 2010)

I think it looks great, also wondered what the joint would look like if the protrusions were flushed bach to the face of its opposing peice,,,,and then chamfered ?

yep I like that a lot


----------



## BelgianPhil (31 Jan 2011)

I just noticed a project that uses a variation of this joint: http://thewoodwhisperer.com/gretchins-cradle/


----------



## Jacob (1 Feb 2011)

A bit too "swiss chalet musical box" for me. But why not if that's what turns you on?


----------



## bugbear (1 Feb 2011)

motownmartin":1ks0pcvx said:


> After seeing Rob's Oak box with raised dovetails, I wanted to do something similar myself but with finger joints.
> 
> I would like to hear your views on how you think it looks.



I think there's too much contrast (conflict?) between the rustic design and the highly finished implementation.

BugBear


----------



## motownmartin (1 Feb 2011)

The finished item turned out to be fairly popular, I made 7 and have 3 left.


----------

